# Big Game Draw odds web site ....



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It is being updated right now to include 2013 draw odds...
Looks like most of the OIAL hunts are now updated..

I really like this site:

http://www.biggamedrawodds.com/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its a good guideline, but far from infallible. I've mentioned in the past it once showed 0 applicants for a specific unit in a certain points pool... one that I personally had put in for with said amount of points. It was clearly wrong, so take it all with a grain of salt.

That said... using it as a raw guideline, I think if I switch my wife's Mt Goat unit she will be guaranteed a tag this year. She looks like she's still a few years out in our preferred unit. Might be a smart move with all the stupid talk about allowing OIL point swapping. Unfortunately I've never stepped foot on that unit. Decisions decisions.

-DallanC


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I've been visiting that site every day this past week. In fact i have it in a tab right now. Getting antsy for the hunts that i'm putting in for to get updated!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks goof


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.neverstophunting.com/DrawOdds2013/

I like this site better a lot more info plus a countdown until the draw begins.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike, I've used that site as-well..

The reason I like the other site better is is show history back ro 2008 ...

The trends there showing permit//applicant numbers are very helpful...;-)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I also like the harvest reports as well. Both sites are better than what MM has now.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see the 2013 results, LE elk premium on the Wasnatch. I figured 18 would have been a shoe in.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

2013 is up on the link I posted.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Can't wait to see the 2013 results, LE elk premium on the Wasnatch. I figured 18 would have been a shoe in.


Here it is, 2013 elk draw odds, premium, page 343 ....

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2013/13_elk.pdf


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Shows on both that 18 points 100% drew a tag


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Interesting, there must be a glitch in the system.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Interesting, there must be a glitch in the system.


Is the glitch that you can't count?:beer:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Is the glitch that you can't count?:beer:


See my post #2 in this thread.

-DallanC


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Is the glitch that you can't count?:beer:


I just recounted and I had both middle fingers left over for you. That's 8 fingers and 10 toes counted for 18 points. :spider:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha:smile:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> I just recounted and I had both middle fingers left over for you. That's 8 fingers and 10 toes counted for 18 points. :spider:


ROR!!:sly::sly::thumbup:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Moderator Marty.....you got burned by Pheaz. Two middle fingers was pretty good.-----SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I should ban him. But it was a pretty good burn.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wait...martymcfly is a moderator??


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Wait...martymcfly is a moderator??


Different site. I would've thinned this herd long ago


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> Different site. I would've thinned this herd long ago


Hahahahaha;-)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

outdoorser said:


> Wait...martymcfly is a moderator??


On the best forum ever--The Gut Pile :RULES:


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

So in relations to the original post, I'm curious. Does putting in for the draws with a group help or hurt ones chances?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

rosedude said:


> So in relations to the original post, I'm curious. Does putting in for the draws with a group help or hurt ones chances?


Do they have more or less points than you? 

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

rosedude said:


> So in relations to the original post, I'm curious. Does putting in for the draws with a group help or hurt ones chances?


Most application services (Cabela's TAGS, Huntin' Fool, etc.) state that odds of drawing are decreased when applying as a group. They typically deal with non-resident hunters and the number of non-resident tags available are far fewer, but the logic still holds.
If you are hoping to draw a unit that offers few tags then it definitely hurts you to go as a group. You have to understand Utah's draw and how tags are allocated between bonus tags and lottery tags. Half of the tags are automatically set aside for guys with the highest number of bonus points and the other half go lottery style to the remaining applicants. An example... you're looking at an elk unit that offers 12 tags. If you do not have the highest number of points of all the applicants (this is where the web sites being discussed are helpful) then you are only eligible for the 6 lottery tags. If you apply as a group of 3 (let's say you & 2 buddies, reasonable), there would need to be 3 tags available when your number comes up in the lottery in order to draw. That means you would need to be #1, 2, 3, or 4 in the lottery (assuming none of those applications are groups either!). So by that example you further decreased your odds by another 33%.
There are some units that offer large quantities of tags where it may not be too great of a disadvantage, so if you insist on applying as a group those would be your best bet.


Dallan C said:


> Do they have more or less points than you?


If you do apply as a group, the total number of bonus points is supposedly averaged and rounded down. So if your group of three has 11, 5, and 1 points... your average is 5.67, so you'd be in the 5 point group.

On a side note with the odds websites... I've kept a spreadsheet since 2006 that I've found helpful & everyone is welcome to it. Just link over to my blog (http://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/) and the links are on the right sidebar. The one thing I don't like about the websites already discussed is that I can only look at one unit at a time & my applications the last few years have been very fluid (I haven't applied for the same unit twice) so I want to compare ALL units & the spreadsheet has allowed me to do that.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

Great info. We all have 8 one is of us 7. Looks like we'll try flying solo from now on


----------

